# Electronics Question



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know whether the attachment is present?

The question is: What is the device located under an Aristocraft #6 Switch attached to the solid wire from the micro switch to the Frog?

Is it a capacitor?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

No.It is a Polyswitch fuse.
The rating will be marked on it.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, so much. What does it do?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is called a self-resetting overcurrent device. sort of a slow motion circuit breaker.

That device is 3 amps.

They trip over time, like a slow blow fuse... 

They trip fairly quickly at 200% rating, in this case 6 amps. They are not good at protecting electronics but it will keep your wiring from burning up.

In this application, it keeps a derailment on the switch that results in a short, from destroying the microswitch.

By the way, the connections are junk, so you should put a dab of silicone sealer on that connection, the screw will rust, the wire oxidize, etc. 

Greg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Thanks, I understand the issue with the Frog & points.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have started using the surface mount version of the 3 amp poly switch on the power jacks on the rear of the engines for cars needing power/extra wheel pickups. I always run my track cleaner with a car assisting power pickup and it runs much better.


----------

